# rear oil leak



## alxjhn (May 23, 2008)

i had to tow my car (2000 Audi S4 with 67,000) today. i noticed that there was a lot of oil leaking coming from right above the lower pan. i noticed the leak when the car was getting pulled up on the truck. my car has been sitting for about 1 years prior to this. i was wondering what the leak could be. wanted to get some input


_Modified by alxjhn at 8:34 PM 9-26-2008_


----------



## alxjhn (May 23, 2008)

anyone??????


----------



## alxjhn (May 23, 2008)

what are all the possiblites that there would be oil coming from back there


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

valve cover gasket, timing chain tensioner gasket, rear cam seal/plug, headgasket, valley pan gasket, turbo/turbo lines...ect...ect


----------



## alxjhn (May 23, 2008)

got it fixed. it was the upper oil pan gasket.
only one problem the guy that fixed the car didn't push in the oil dipstick all the way done so i think it is leaking from there now.


----------



## bobbylight15 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (alxjhn)*

just out of curiosity how much did that cost? I may need the same thing done?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (bobbylight15)*

Local dealer wants $1K to reseal upper pan.
If the engine is in the car, use an engine brace and drop the front subframe to get full access.
Did mine with engine out. The tube of Audi pan sealant was $40. Install a new dipstick tube o-ring.


----------



## alxjhn (May 23, 2008)

the upper oil pan cost me $630
he also changed all the other gaskets while he was at it
anyone know how to push the oil dipstick in?
the mechanic forgot to push it in i can see the green o ring sticking out i think it is leaking from there now.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (alxjhn)*

The dipstick tube mount is a little less than half way down the tube and just inside the top of the driver side timing belt cover. It would likely need to be unbolted to push the tube in further. If the tube is bolted in place and is not bottoming out into the upper pan, it suggests that the tube is bent beyond factory spec.
You can see the stock dipstick tube mounting bracket about an inch above and towards the driver side of the waterpump pulley in this pic.
Hope that helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by GLS-S4 at 1:24 PM 11-16-2008_


----------



## alxjhn (May 23, 2008)

thanks for the pics man
i think the oil dipstick is bolted but i think it is not pushed all the way down. i can see the green o ring on the bottom.
hopefully it's not bent










_Modified by alxjhn at 7:59 PM 11-16-2008_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (alxjhn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alxjhn* »_i can see the green o ring on the bottom.

Green O Ring is ~1/2" below the tube to pan mating metal jacket that should be flush with the upper oil pan when installed properly like above pics.
Is the tube sticking out of the pan by ~1/2" making o ring visible or is the o ring torn and mashed against the flush tube to pan lip?
What does the person who did the recent work say?


----------



## alxjhn (May 23, 2008)

it's sticks out a little under 4cm


----------



## alxjhn (May 23, 2008)

the o ring s visble not mashed up against it


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

take it back to the mechanic that did it and have him fix it


----------



## alxjhn (May 23, 2008)

only problem is that he is 787 miles away now. i got fixed while i was at home


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

well then arnt i the ass


----------



## alxjhn (May 23, 2008)

haha. it's coo


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (alxjhn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alxjhn* »_it's sticks out a little under 4cm

4cm or 4mm ? Hopefully the latter.
I would try to use a small screwdriver or similar to gently coax the green o ring into the upper pan while keeping it in factory indent on the tube. Careful not to nick or tear the o ring while wiggling the lower portion of the dipstick tube to get it all seated. Patience may be required.
When re-installing the upper pan using new OE Tube of $ealant, you have 5 minutes max to get the upper pan seated on the alignment pins and torque the upper pan 17 mounting bolts before the sealant sets up. If you exceed 5 minutes for this step, you risk creating an upper pan oil leak by disturbing the already setup sealant. This time includes getting the dipstick tube to seat properly into the upper pan before final torquing of mounting bolts. Obviously same timeframe applies to lower pan installation but that one is much easier to install within 5 minutes.
A bit of speculation but I wonder if, in the needed quick install process, that the stock curve in the lower portion of the dipstick tube was forced a little beyond spec causing it to not fully seat into upper pan.
Pic is a bit zoom grainy but hope it helps










_Modified by GLS-S4 at 9:56 AM 11-20-2008_


----------



## alxjhn (May 23, 2008)

i will be fixing it this weekend


----------

